# Whois bei .de.ms



## voelzi (1. April 2008)

Wie kann ich herausfinden, wem eine Webadresse mit der Endung .de.ms gehört. Eine Abfrage über http://www.denic.de hilft hier leider nicht weiter.

Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß
voelzi


----------



## stain (1. April 2008)

Bei Firefox kannst du über Rechte Maustaste -> Aktueller Frame -> Nur diesen Frame anzeigen eben nur diesen Frame anzeigen lassen. ^^
Dann bist du auf der Seite, wo auch die Daten liegen. Von da aus kannst du dann deinen WhoIs ausführen. http://www.whois.net/
Da die Webmaster, die eine kostenlose Subdomain auch meistens kein Geld für den Webspace ausgeben wollen, machen sie das wie zum Beispiel bei Arcor einfach kostenlos, wo das dann mit dem WhoIs schon schwieriger werden kann...

//Edit: Ich weiß nicht, ob das wirklich das ist, was du wissen willst, aber vielleicht hilft es dir ja!


----------



## voelzi (1. April 2008)

Danke schon mal. Damit bin ich einen Schritt weiter. Doch nun erhalte ich eine Adresse in der Form 

xxxx.yy.zzzz.de

 Whois gibt mir darauf noch keine Antwort. Wie komme ich weiter?

Gruß
Voelzi


----------

